# To "Wedi" or not to "Wedi"



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

I just ran accross some for the first time and was wondering if anyone out there was using it. Likes dislikes, things to look at for high or low in pricing compared to Kerdi. 
From what I looked out it just does not look like a good product, or installer friendly ton of "steps" but I guess thats why I am throwing this out there cause I do not know


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wedi makes some nice products. What exactly are you talking about? Panels, membranes, shower kit...


----------



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

Just over all, do they make a "Kerdi" type, all I seen was panels and shower kits.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes they do:

Wedi Membranes


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Wedi*

I have used Wedi and I am using it next week on another walk in shower after recently using a Schluter shower system and I'm looking forward to being able to compare the two. 



I'm also going to try the Tuscan leveling system.

J


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the stuff! There really isn't that many steps though..... Screw in the panels and caulk the seems. The most common question I get is "It's Foam? Will this be strong enough?" And I always say once the tile is set, it strengthens everything, Its not meant to stay as is....The curb is what always gets stepped on and nicked up and makes it look kind of weak.

It is pretty pricey though....And you are limited in ways to do shower floors. 

Heres on a did a few months ago with the channel drain and on I just finished up


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Steven is that the Riolito Linear Shower Drain shown with the River Rock Tile floor?

Is the drain set flush with the stone or a little recessed?

The white stone looks great in this shower! What do you think the largest stone you could set with this multiple pitched shower pan?

JW


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey John
Ya that's the 3x5 riolito channel pan ( which I cut down to 4ft)

And the channel drain has 4 little square knobs that adjust the u-shaped channel, I think it has a max height of 2" 

With the way the short side of drain angles I think a 2 x 2 tile would be the largest size you could use.
I think it was around $700 for just the pan.....so a little pricey

Also couldn't believe how much grout the stone took ( went through a full bucket of quartz lock; another $90)


----------

